# I was "brake checked" by a car



## comerfk (Jan 9, 2009)

I was riding through Pleasanton about a month ago. A car struck me from behind, and then the car passed me, cut me off, and slammed on their brakes. I hit the back of the car, and the car sped away. He later came back, and I have all of his info. I am having a very difficult recouping replacement costs for my bike. I am looking for the best course of action, his insurance company has basically given up. Does anyone know a good bike friendly lawyer? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

comerfk said:


> I was riding through Pleasanton about a month ago. A car struck me from behind, and then the car passed me, cut me off, and slammed on their brakes. I hit the back of the car, and the car sped away. He later came back, and I have all of his info. I am having a very difficult recouping replacement costs for my bike. I am looking for the best course of action, his insurance company has basically given up. Does anyone know a good bike friendly lawyer? Any help would be appreciated.


I don't know any lawyers but you have a good precedent for your case. 

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2010/01/cyclist-sentenced.html

The key is evidence. Any photos? I always think video with these gopro cameras would be unbeatable in court.

Anyway, my AltoVelo group may have info on this. Please search their archives.
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/AltoVelo/

I can post a question there too if you can't find any info.

fc


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

comerfk said:


> I was riding through Pleasanton about a month ago. A car struck me from behind, and then the car passed me, cut me off, and slammed on their brakes. I hit the back of the car, and the car sped away. He later came back, and I have all of his info. I am having a very difficult recouping replacement costs for my bike. I am looking for the best course of action, his insurance company has basically given up. Does anyone know a good bike friendly lawyer? Any help would be appreciated.


Sorry to hear about this. Similar thing happened to me in Lafayette a couple years ago with a similar non result. Most lawyers won't be of help unless you were injured. Several years ago I was run down in Golden Gate Park with major injuries and M Webb did a good job for me. 
Insurance Companies go limp when they hear his name...:thumbsup: 
Read his testimomials. Good luck.

Mark L Webb
www.markwebb.com
700 Montgomery Street
San Francisco, CA 
(415) 434-0500


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

What do you mean his insurance company has given up? You need to open a case with them and keep on them. If he isn't cooperating with his insurance company, they will eventually pay you to get the case off their desk. Just keep on them regularly.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Usually just thretening to lawyer up will cause the insurance company to pay out. Especially on a small claim.

If you are injured, in any way, get it documented and get some representation.


----------

